# Questions about roofing in El Paso, TX



## Mike Leal (Jun 9, 2009)

I have been working as a roofing salesman in Texas for two years and have travelled often to follow the damage produced by storms. My company is looking at going to El Paso, that had a decent hail storm last week. Considering the majority of my business comes in from storms and that there aren't many hurricanes brewing I am tempted to go. I have worked/lived in Houston, Austin, Dallas/Ft. Worth and Tyler, TX to give you some background. 

There are some concerns I have though and was hoping someone might have some information about working in that area. I know that the population is poorer on average than where I have worked before so deductibles, payments and adequate insurance are a concern. The crime rate is terrible I hear, and there is an ample amount of cheap labor that could be tough to compete against. Any experience anyone has on this subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------

